# Cafetera por goteo como conecto los cables???



## bullit (Jul 10, 2012)

HOLA, SOY BULLIT(Daniel), DE ARGENTINA Y APROVECHO PARA SALUDAR A TODOS Y FELICITAR A LOS CREADPRES DE ESTE SITIO.

AHORA PASO A COMENTARLES MI PROBLEMA:

Dejo de funcionar la cafetera que tengo, la desarme y encontré el termostato quemado, lo cambien al armarla de nuevo me encontré que no me arranca, según conecte los terminales como lo habia anotado
El interruptor de 3 puntas, se lee perfectamente  lo siguiente:
SY TÜV
  KDC
13 A 250VACµ T65 (de un lado)
Del otro 
Bo20745826003
KDC 1

y tiene dibujado un circuito de cierre
pata 1- pata 2-pata 3 //  dos y tres unidas con un puente , la uno  un puente abierto

Tengo un cable grueso que tiene la fase, tengo uno delgado que se dirige a controlarla máquina y tengo un par de cables (uno grueso y uno delgado) que están juntos ... ya medí el voltaje entre el par grueso y el cable grueso que se encuentra solo tiene la fase.

Hoy conecté el interruptor y me saltó el automático y me quedé sin luz (fue bastante preocupante), así que me podrían indicar como puedo conectar el interruptor correctamente? ... estuve leyendo y no pude entender como hacerlo.
Les adj un archivo con el diagrama, me pueden decir como se conectan los terminales patra que:
el tema es como van conectados cada cable a la tecla de tres patas para que 
a) se encienda la cafetera y funcione
b) al apagarla se apague la luz de la tecla


Gracias


----------



## bullit (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola a todos........!!!
Bueno por suerte encontré la solución al tema, les cuento, termino de generar lam consulta, y me llega a mis manos un manual referente a estos temas: circuitos elect. de cafeteras, planchas, etc.etc. 
Les comento como es la coneccion, para que funcione la cafetera y se prenda la luz indicando su funcionamiento, y viceversa.
en la pata 1 el entrelazado de azul (retorno), en el 2 e3l que viene del termostato bimetal y pot ultimo el marron o linea en el 3.
saludos y gracias


----------



## J2C (Jul 10, 2012)

Bullit

Por que no subes el manual que llego a tus manos, asi queda en el Foro para cualquier otro forista con el mismo problema, desde ya quedariamos super agradecidos todos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## bullit (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola JuanKa, te comento lo escañe, y no se ve muy bien, así que veré de interpretar cada uno de los diagramas y subirlos vis un arch. como en este ejemplo, por las duras arme dos vistas del mismo archivo.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullit

Te agradezco que te hayas tomado terrible trabajo   , para realizar ambos esquemas de conexión.


Me tome el atrevimiento de colocarlos dentro de un archivo *.pdf para que queden a disposición de otros foristas con el mismo problema en el futuro, tiene la particularidad de haber sido puesta en una hoja A3 para que mantenga mejor la definición al reducirla durante la impresión.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2012)

muchas gracias por el aporte juanka


----------



## Cyphernet (Sep 3, 2015)

Muchas gracias!!!! exelente aporte, a mi tambien se me intercambiaron los cables al desarmarlo!!! ahora podre seguir disfrutando de un buen cafe!


----------

